# Safeguard wormer safe?



## Baer Creek (Jul 10, 2007)

Can you give the liquid Safeguard wormer that is used for goats safely to sheep?


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah but its only good for tapes.
They need something like Ivermectin or one of the many sheep wormers to deal with the really health endangering worms.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

And drenches work best for sheep. We use ivermectin and valbazen once or twice a year.

Peg


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Safeguard isn't tested for sheep but through a vet script you should expect it to control more than tapes. It's our main wormer with occasional use of Ivomec.

Safeguard 10% premix crumbles:

For the removal and control of lungworms (Dictyocaulus viviparus); barberpole worm (Haemonchus contortus), brown stomach worms (Ostertagia ostertagi), small stomach worms (Trichostrongylus axel); hookworms (Bunostomum phlebotomum), thread-necked intestinal worms (Nematodirus helvetianus), small intestinal worms (Cooperia punctata and C. oncophora); bankrupt worms (Trichostrongylus colubriformis); nodular worms (Oesophagostomum radiatum).


----------

